# How to change port make options?



## mxc (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I need to add SASL support to postfix and need to enable SASL support in the Makefile. I am not sure how to do this. If I run `make showconfig` it shows SASL=off. From what I have read I should be able to run `make config` and I should get a text based dialog that would allow me to enable SASL. When I run `make config` it just get dumped back on the command line with the output Options unchanged.

I am sshing into a remote server which does not have a desktop environment installed. I would imagine that this shouldn't matter as the make menu would be curses based?

I have looked at the Makefile and tried to work out what I should edit to enable SASL in the file but its not exactly clear which options to change. There are references to a variable called MSASL as well.

Thanks


----------



## sidetone (Nov 15, 2015)

It would require editing the Makefile, but many will tell you, you're not supposed to do it. For one, too many changes will vary from the real portstree, they'll be forgotten and it will cause problems. I read that creating the /opt/ directory from the / directory is for making custom changes. However, I'm not sure how to do this.

A better way if it exists, is to look through /usr/ports/Mk/, and see if there are options for it. It's bsd.port.mk, but maybe it's not supposed to be messed with.

You can contact the port maintainer, and ask them about that option.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 15, 2015)

mxc said:


> When I run "make config" it just get dumped back on the command line with the output "Options unchanged".


That does not happen for me. I get the normal config dialog and the SASL option is in there. I have no idea why you don't get the dialog. You could enable the SASL option via /etc/make.conf, but I think you should try to figure out why you don't see the config dialog instead, so you don't run into more trouble in the future.

Try reinstalling ports-mgmt/dialog4ports: `make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports reinstall clean`



mxc said:


> I am sshing into a remote server which does not have a desktop environment installed. I would imagine that this shouldn't matter as the make menu would be curses based?


Exactly, it should work fine.


----------



## mxc (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the help all. Turns out I needed to install dialog4ports. Someone should add that to the documentation if its not already there.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2015)

mxc said:


> Turns out I needed to install dialog4ports. Someone should add that to the documentation if its not already there.


It is a dependency of ports-mgmt/pkg, which is a dependency for all ports, installed by the system before any port is installed.  So how did you manage to install any port without that?  Or maybe the attempt to use `make config` was before any ports had been installed?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> It is a dependency of ports-mgmt/pkg


Actually, as far as I can tell it isn't. None of my systems have it installed. It's not really necessary if you only install packages.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 16, 2015)

mxc said:


> Turns out I needed to install dialog4ports. Someone should add that to the documentation if its not already there



Odd. ports-mgmt/dialog4ports should be automatically installed when you run `make config` the first time...


----------



## chrbr (Nov 18, 2015)

Dear mxc, if I am not wrong `make rmconfig` deletes the old configuration. Then `make config` works as if it is started the first time.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes, but actually you may want to run `make rmconfig-recursive` to also clear the configuration of dependencies.


----------

